# dun, dun. duhhhh



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

okies,
been scared to post this if i'm honest.
little garcia and her babies are doing great- their colour is coming through strong so i'll post pics tomorrow (i think i have a black berkshire like Garci, a hooded russian blue and a hooded british blue, obviously not sure yet!)

but the weekend i got the babies fom [email protected] my group of girls escaped their cage (i think i mentioned it at the time) and i had to take the morning off college to catch elle! oh i could've killed her, but of course neer thought anything else of it...
but friday of last week she also had a litter, and i wasn't as lucky as i was with Garcias wee litter of 3... this flipping girl had 12! : 
all doing well though, and the breeder who is helping me with Gars is also helping with Elles.
there was no noticable weight gain until a few days before the babies arrived when she suddenly ballooned- i nearly had her to the vet thinking it was a tumor...
so, pictures of This momma and her darned dozen.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

wow!!! What are you going to do with them all?? 
Well again, they are here now. So. Welcome babies


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Whoa, surprise babies! They all look cute and healthy though  sometimes these things happen and there's nothing we can do but look after the ratties as they get through it


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> wow!!! What are you going to do with them all??
> Well again, they are here now. So. Welcome babies


I really don't know. I can't keep 15, and hate the idea of homing to others not knowing anything about the parents lines.  
There are a fair few rattie people in my class that are very rat savvy and may home some of them... But at the very least I'll be keeping them safe until A* homes are found- even if its the other side of the country!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

hmmmm.... where do you live?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Oh lord, that's a mess, 15 is a load They must breed like rabbits and mice! Whose the father then? Can't you give them to a animal college around you? I'm sure they'd be glad of them, I know our college is always happy to take animals. They asked if they could have some hamsters off me if I decided to breed them so they'd have good well reared stock.


NO!!! Don't give them to a college what ever you do please!!!   

They need a loving home environment!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!How cute!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sure if you posted on here that there are 15 baby ratties need exceptional homes you'll get some members on here such as ahem bernie  or tdm  oh and there's niki who's only got 4 in an explorer which can hold 12 altogether! Hahahaha :cornut:

Seriously though I'm sure if you posted on fancy rats forum too in the rehoming section you'd get homes for some. Obviously ask loads of questions and you can always check their profiles read all threads they've made to get a feel for them.

Looks like you'll be stocked up on chicken,fish.eggs,kale etc lol


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

blade100 said:


> I'm sure if you posted on here that there are 15 baby ratties need exceptional homes you'll get some members on here such as ahem bernie  or tdm  oh and there's niki who's only got 4 in an explorer which can hold 12 altogether! Hahahaha :cornut:
> 
> Seriously though I'm sure if you posted on fancy rats forum too in the rehoming section you'd get homes for some. Obviously ask loads of questions and you can always check their profiles read all threads they've made to get a feel for them.
> 
> Looks like you'll be stocked up on chicken,fish.eggs,kale etc lol


OI!! : I was asking where she was first!!!!! ME!!! I only have two boys... I need a couple more just in case... :cornut:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> hmmmm.... where do you live?


i'm in northern ireland ya see... can you swim!?! 



Wobbles said:


> Oh lord, that's a mess, 15 is a load They must breed like rabbits and mice! Whose the father then? Can't you give them to a animal college around you? I'm sure they'd be glad of them, I know our college is always happy to take animals. They asked if they could have some hamsters off me if I decided to breed them so they'd have good well reared stock.


i'm guessing gideon is the father of these ones, him or baby prentis- but either way it means that elle got in to their cage!? it was the next day that i re-meshed it! 
yes, my tutors have asked for some babies, and whilst trying to find a nice way to say no i've came up with a list of 'must do's' for them.
they would need an explorer,
they would need a better/more interesting food than [email protected] nuggets
they would need to use a better vets than the joke they currently use
they would need to spend a hell of a lot on new and better toys etc
they would need to promise me that i could care for them over all holidays
they would need to agree to have the rats out durning classes in the room so they have enough interaction...

and even then i doubt i'd be happy sending them to a college room where students (L2's) regularly let animals lose and drop them :mad5:
thats an awful lot of terms and conditions- they probably couldn't agree to.
because remember wobbles, rats aren't like hamsters- they don't do well without constant human contact.



blade100 said:


> I'm sure if you posted on here that there are 15 baby ratties need exceptional homes you'll get some members on here such as ahem bernie  or tdm  oh and there's niki who's only got 4 in an explorer which can hold 12 altogether! Hahahaha :cornut:
> 
> Seriously though I'm sure if you posted on fancy rats forum too in the rehoming section you'd get homes for some. Obviously ask loads of questions and you can always check their profiles read all threads they've made to get a feel for them.
> 
> Looks like you'll be stocked up on chicken,fish.eggs,kale etc lol


well, if any of you want a few babies, i'm sure i could arrange a road trip to the mainland!!! :cornut:

the lovely lady who is helping me out is giving me permission to use her questionnaires and contracts, as well as posting the litter on irishrats forum... but i don't want to accidentally steal her waiting list!  

when i went shopping the other day, the rats food bill in tesco (so not including their normal stuff) was £3 more than me and the dogs combined fortnightly shop!! :skep: :mad5: :001_rolleyes:
flippin' creatures are feed better than me! and have you seen the price of tinned fish these days? good grief!

so niki- an empty explorer i hear!?!?!?! :ihih:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> What's the matter with college pets? We have loads, mice, hamsters, gerbils,Acaccia rats, normal rats,a chinchilla, degus, guinea pigs, rabbits an a whole bunch of other animals. All well looked after in big cages. They have to get their stock from somewhere, or how could they run their courses?


all of the animals in our animal room are rescues- either dumped on the door or left at vets to 'get rid of'. a few have came from the [email protected] adoptions, but not many...

i'll say it again.

rats are Not like hamsters. they don't do well in a class room where they are just being observed and cleaned. they need to be able to sit on your lap, be cuddled, played with, taught tricks... screw the size of the cage- if you were locked in a 10X10 shed on your own for 2 years just being looked at now and then would you care that you had room ton run round and stretch out?

i'll see what the college says to the terms on my contract... and go from there

ETA- and there has been nothing said about there being something wrong with college pets- we have gerbs, rabbits, guineas, hammies, snakes, spiders, chins, terrapins, and until recently we had rats as well, but they didn't live nearly as long as any pets i've had  (of course they were rescues like i said, but still)


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

No I agree with you kodakkuki, these babies deserve a lovely family home because it's what they will get used to in the 6 weeks they spend with you  nothing against colleges, but home bred rats like these will get used to constant attention and toys.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> What's the matter with college pets? We have loads, mice, hamsters, gerbils,Acaccia rats, normal rats,a chinchilla, degus, guinea pigs, rabbits an a whole bunch of other animals. All well looked after in big cages. They have to get their stock from somewhere, or how could they run their courses?


Apart from the reasons already stated, they deserve to have a few specific people they can bond with properly...

Oh I hate it, hate hate hate, when animals are referred to as 'stock' :mad5:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> i'm in northern ireland ya see... can you swim!?!


Well I better be able to... I live in the Western Isles!!!! hahaha. Maybe that is a tad far!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Oh right. I know there's rats in our college in the rodent room, they *seem* happy enough. Just thought it would solve the OP's problem.
> 
> That's what a bunch of animals are - stock, as in livestock.


my boys 'seemed' happy enough in their chinchilla travel cage when i first got them- instead they had chest infections which killed Reid at only 7 months, and had them so they had almost no real muscle mass on their bodies- but they were 'seeming happy' to their old owner, so she left them as was... until she wanted rid that is.

even though i know 'stock' is the 'right' word, its so impersonal i often think of pet shops and breeder farms having 'stock', i'd never think anyone would refer to their pets as stock, and give them credit, our college do have pets, not stock (mostly because i get the impression the head of animal management is only there because she loves it, not because she needs to be!)


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> Well I better be able to... I live in the Western Isles!!!! hahaha. Maybe that is a tad far!!


is there a boat from here to there!?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Oh right. I know there's rats in our college in the rodent room, they seem happy enough. Just thought it would solve the OP's problem.
> 
> That's what a bunch of animals are - stock, as in livestock.


Livestock sounds like you are using them for something... 'pets' are loved animals who are basically family members (most of the time)... and that's what these rats deserve... Like others have said, plenty here who will take the rats... and you admit yourself you don't know much about rats so are you sure they are actually happy??


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmm...kodakkuki...please don't waste your breath on anyone that wants to hijack the thread concerning ratties in need, with inane and provocative statements!!!

Also I wish to vote to ban blade for volunteering other PF members to take on baby rats...making the ridiculous presumption that we are going to be taken in by photos of a pink bundle...a bundle if tiny pink rats...a bundle of my tiny gorgeous rats.......nooooooo not mine...blast you blade!!!!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hmmm...kodakkuki...please don't waste your breath on anyone that wants to hijack the thread concerning ratties in need, with inane and provocative statements!!!
> 
> Also I wish to vote to ban blade for volunteering other PF members to take on baby rats...making the ridiculous presumption that we are going to be taken in by photos of a pink bundle...a bundle if tiny pink rats...a bundle of my tiny gorgeous rats.......nooooooo not mine...blast you blade!!!!!!


Niki stop trying to kid yourself, you know you want toooooooooo.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

EEEEEKKKKK (15!) but SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE (baby ratties!)

Looking forwards to seeing them get some lovely family homes..... Nikki.......titter ......


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

day 9, and all are fairly fuzzy... and teeny compared to garcias lot! shockingly so; but i gues she just has 3 big bruisers rather than this lot being too small? 
i am concerned about some of this lot having flaky skin patches on their backs... thoughts? 
if they were yorkies you see i would say they were 'blue-born' as it's mostly the darker ones, and 'blue-born' yorkies have horrible dry skin their whole lives with a marauder of other problems 


















but it doesn't make them any less awesome!










please don't ask me colours- i haven't the foggiest with light ones 

here we have four baby boys...

















and eight gorgeous girlies...


















and then another huge pile-on!!!

















this wee girl is such a cutie-pie! :001_wub:



i may need her :001_unsure:

elle couldn't give two hoots about me playing with the babies- she just wandered off for a play!









so yea, anyone want some babies?! you could day-trip to belfast!! :ihih:
if i don't get these lot booked soon i really will become a crazy rat lady! 
and we can't have that on the forum can we! :sosp:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

You have no idea how much I wish I could get them!! They are scrummy!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Where are the pics gone?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Where are the pics gone?


oh 
i'll try to fix that...

ETA- any better?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww I can see some but there are still two or three not showing up.

Maybe spoiled rat can come on and tell you what varieties you have And the dry skin.

Edited
Yayyyyy can see all pics


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Aww I can see some but there are still two or three not showing up.
> 
> Maybe spoiled rat can come on and tell you what varieties you have And the dry skin.
> 
> ...


whoooppp!! :thumbsup: :cornut:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Love the video of them all wriggling away.
There all beautiful, how is mum doing?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Love the video of them all wriggling away.
> There all beautiful, how is mum doing?


she's awesome. very confused for the first few days, but now i think she's just counting the days until she can play with them :001_wub:
alothough a few times i've seen her walk over to the nest, stare for a bit, and poke a baby that is lying perfectly still- waking it up! i think i'd be like that with a week old baby to though!
now whe i go to spot-clean the cage she jumps out to go for a wander (garcia is doing that too now- just not as far) and yesterday she found an assault course under the bed n her room 
thankfully she hasn't lost too much condition at all; taking it all in her stride bless her!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I wonder if you could let the two mums out at the same time for free range well away from both lots of babies? Be a nice break for 30 mins and they can give each other tips on raising there babies!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I have actually considered that- because part of me is thinking rather than spaying Garcia to put back with the boys, I should maybe keep a girl for her and pop them in with the other girls, and then keep a boy for prentis... Hmmmm


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You would have to keep at least two boys for prentis because they will be a month or two younger than him. It's about mental growth as well as physical growth that's also vital for baby rats.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

yeaaa, dunno why i wrote A baby (i knew that!!!)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww wow!!!!!! I didn't realise you were so blummin far away!!!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Aww so cute !! But wow 15 is a lot!


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> You have no idea how much I wish I could get them!! They are scrummy!


Well, western isles you say? I'm on the west coast... :aureola: Where there's a will there's a way  But if I was to get ratties I would need to convince OH that there is room in the living room for a cage as I would rather them there than where my other animals are, and I would be worried because of the cats! But still, gorgeous baby ratties, and I have been desperate for ratties for a very long time!!...


----------

